# Could someone please tell me the uid/shell/etc info for mail

## Jebus

I deleted the user mail by accident, and i need to recreate it. what does the mail user line in /etc/passwd look like? and what groups does it belong to in /etc/group? is there a mail group as well? thanks in advance!

----------

## kerframil

/etc/group:

```
mail::12:mail
```

/etc/passwd

```
mail:x:8:12:mail:/var/spool/mail:/bin/false
```

Keep a backup of your /etc folder, it's too important to lose  :Wink: 

Someone submitted a script to the Tips'n'Tricks section for that very purpose.

----------

## Jebus

thankya,

I actually cleaned out my /etc/passwd file of all unused users earlier, and now it seems the new version of exim i am trying to emerge needs mail whereas the old one did not.

Anyhow, works fine now!

----------

## FINITE

The lat script posted there for this is sweet. It backs up 3 generations or /etc and when the 4th is reached the 1st is overwritten so that you don't end up with more than 3 in the /etc backup folder. The backp is done apon booting into gentoo.

----------

